# problem przy emerge

## kicus

nie zdarzal mi sie taki problem, wiec nie bardzo wiem jak go rozwiazac: emerge -Du world i :

```

kicux distfiles # emerge -Du world

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8', 'nomerge')

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/freetype-2.3.4-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/pango-1.14.10', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.4.6', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

----------

## pawelek

 *kicus wrote:*   

> nie zdarzal mi sie taki problem, wiec nie bardzo wiem jak go rozwiazac: emerge -Du world i :
> 
> ```
> 
> kicux distfiles # emerge -Du world
> ...

 

Jeśli się nie mylę, jak ja miałęm podobne problemy, to problem leżał w zamaskowanych i niektórych odmaskowanych pakietach. Spróbuj na początek wywalić wszystko z plików które służą do od/maskowania pakietów i wtedy jeszcze raz spróbuj.

----------

## kicus

nie pomoglo takie rozwiazanie... :/

----------

## pawelek

 *kicus wrote:*   

> nie pomoglo takie rozwiazanie... :/

 

No to jeszcze jedno co mi przychodzi do głowy to bawienie się flagami, ale najpierw powiedz, czy kombinujac z tym bledem napotkales na takie objawy jak ponizej? Jesli tak, to napewno problem lezy po stronie flag, tak jak u mnie to bylo. Wywalilem wszystkie flagi ktore dodalem i dokladalem po koleji patrzac ktora powoduje problemy. W moim przypadku ten twoj problem przewijal sie z tym ponizej i takze nie moglem nic zemergowac.

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... done!
> 
> [nomerge      ] dev-db/qt-unixODBC-3.3.6  
> 
> [nomerge      ]  dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.11-r1  USE="qt3" 
> ...

 

----------

## kicus

nie nie mialem takich objawów, póki co to zahaszowalem sobie overlaya #PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-arcon", zrobilem synca i póki co sie wszystko uaktualnia, zobaczymy jak bedzie do konca...

 Edit by Poe

PUKi podaje się w telefonach, jak się PINu zapomni, więc pÓki co popracuj nat ortografią. 

----------

## pawelek

 *kicus wrote:*   

> nie nie mialem takich objawów, puki co to zahaszowalem sobie overlaya #PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-arcon", zrobilem synca i puki co sie wszystko uaktualnia, zobaczymy jak bedzie do konca...

 

Dobrze to słyszeć. Wygląda na to, że to chyba już koniec mojej pomocy, skoro sobie poradziłeś, zresztą i tak nie miałem już innych pomysłów  :Sad: .

----------

## kicus

ok spoko dzieki za dobre chęci   :Very Happy:  choc nie wiem czemu z tym overlayem nie poszlo :/ 

pozdrawiam

jednak jeszce nie solved, musze jakos zrobic zeby dzialalo z tym overlayem, kto cos wie napiszcie... bo ja nie mam juz za bardzo pomyslow

----------

## Arfrever

 *kicus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r3', 'merge') pulled in by
> 
> ...

 

Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge -ptv =qt-3.3.8*
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kicus

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2  USE="cups doc* gif ipv6 opengl -debug -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge --info

ls /var/db/pkg/x11-libs | grep qt

grep -r x11-libs/qt /etc/portage
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kicus

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.20-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 09 Jul 2007 18:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -msse2 -mmmx"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -msse -msse2 -mmmx"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.utf8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/local/portage-arcon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa arts atm berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dhcp directfb doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam fbcon firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 irda isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nmap nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwindows x86 xine xml xorg xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

ls /var/db/pkg/x11-libs | grep qt

```

qt-3.3.8-r2

```

grep -r x11-libs/qt /etc/portage

```

nic nie pokazalo

```

----------

## Arfrever

Dodaj do "/etc/portage/package.mask":

```
<x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2

<media-libs/freetype-2.3.4-r2
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kicus

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=x11-libs/qt-3*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r5 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-libs/qt-3.3.8 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_pre20070327-r1" [installed])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-im/kadu-emoticons

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *kicus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> - x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)
> ```
> ...

 

To znaczy, że używasz jakiś głupi overlay.

Proponuję zmienić w "/etc/make.conf" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS na "~x86".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kicus

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *kicus wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> - x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)
> ```
> ...

 

overlay ktorego uzywam to portage-arcon a nie chce przechodzic na niestabilne pakiety bo nie   :Razz: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *kicus wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*    *kicus wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> - x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)
> ```
> ...

 

"x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2" jest oznaczone jako stabilne w repozytorium "gentoo".

 *kicus wrote:*   

> nie chce przechodzic na niestabilne pakiety bo nie  

 

Więc naucz się używać "/etc/portage/package.keywords". Dodaj tam wszystkie pakiety, które w repozytorium "gentoo" są już oznaczone jako stabilne, a w "Arcon Overlay!" jeszcze nie są.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

